# Please enlighten me with why I was edited?



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 22, 2009)

Is heffer considered a bad word because I used that word and it was edited. The edited version made it look like I cursed.  Please tell me why you did that and what is now acceptable. I don't want to find myself in trouble and locked out of LHCF.


----------



## Demi27 (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't have an answer for you, but I had a question.

Doesn't the system change it automatically? 
I don't know about that particular word, but I know when certain words are edited it's done immediately by the system.

To your knowledge did one of the moderators actually go in and edit the post?


----------



## january noir (Jun 22, 2009)

DDTexlaxed said:


> Is heffer considered a bad word because I used that word and it was edited. The edited version made it look like I cursed.  Please tell me why you did that and what is now acceptable. I don't want to find myself in trouble and locked out of LHCF.



You don't have anything to worry about.  Yes, the word is frowned upon though people use it.   If you type in the 3-letter-word for derriere, it will be edited out even if you were talking about the animal.

You can calm down now.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 22, 2009)

_*hmm...heffer got edited...

but hoe doesn't?

interesting...*_


----------



## JamericanGurl (Jun 22, 2009)

U can thank me for that 
I was a chornic abuser of the word


----------



## Lucie (Jun 22, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*hmm...heffer got edited...*_
> 
> _*but hoe doesn't?*_
> 
> _*interesting...*_


 
Hoe is a garden tool.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 23, 2009)

Lucie said:


> Hoe is a garden tool.


 
*ohhhh....*

*and they can be bald headed* 

_*gotcha*_


----------



## Purfectalibi (Jun 23, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> *ohhhh....*
> 
> *and they can be bald headed*
> 
> _*gotcha*_


 
HA!!!!!


----------



## trevprit (Jun 23, 2009)

There was a sticky by Nikos, I believe, like a year ago that calling people heiffer or even misspelling curse words and using white writing to say inflammatory-type things was not going to be acceptable anymore.

I looked for the sticky, but I think they removed it.  HTH


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you. I won't make the same mistake again.


----------

